# Turnips are currently selling for 540 bells



## AmantaRae (May 12, 2020)

Naturally I didn't buy this week but I hope someone can benefit! 
Edit: Locking for now but I will reach out to everyone who has responded so far!


----------



## jo_electric (May 12, 2020)

I’d love to stop by


----------



## Onesti (May 12, 2020)

I'd love to stop by and sell my turnips


----------



## Xdee (May 12, 2020)

Hii may I stop by pls


----------



## thanat0aster (May 12, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## Firasung (May 12, 2020)

Just sent you a pm


----------



## Onesti (May 12, 2020)

Ive also got a cutting board diy!


----------



## AmantaRae (May 12, 2020)

Onesti said:


> Ive also got a cutting board diy!


I would appreciate that so much! Also, I'm new to inviting for turnips, should I invite people one at a time?


----------



## DPBattle (May 12, 2020)

May I visit as well?


----------



## Firasung (May 12, 2020)

Id do no more then 3. I sent you an offer thatll tip well.


----------



## Onesti (May 12, 2020)

Either 1 at a time or 2. Too many people at once can cause a traffic jam with entering and exiting.


----------



## Xdee (May 12, 2020)

AmantaRae said:


> I would appreciate that so much! Also, I'm new to inviting for turnips, should I invite people one at a time?


2 Should be good. To allow people to come and sell and leave. keeps a good flow and less interference


----------



## bonsai_jam (May 12, 2020)

May I visit?  I can tip some IGBs!


----------



## AmantaRae (May 12, 2020)

Thanks! I'll pm in order of response c:


----------



## maddong (May 12, 2020)

edit: nvm! found another town to sell!


----------



## AndrewGK (May 12, 2020)

I would like to visit to sell my turnips and I tip well


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 12, 2020)

Hello! If there's anymore room for 1 trip I can tip with NMT if you would like!


----------



## Carebear5211 (May 12, 2020)

Would love to come and make a couple  trips. I tip each trip.


----------



## worfmaster (May 12, 2020)

I would like to come. Have many turnips so will tip each trip.


----------



## 0orchid (May 12, 2020)

I'd like to visit please if you're still open by the time you get to me


----------



## Alicia (May 12, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if you're still available!


----------



## usukifrenzy (May 12, 2020)

I found another island so it's ok!


----------



## cloudysoot (May 12, 2020)

nvm!


----------



## Aisland (May 12, 2020)

I would love to stop by!


----------



## Puuhi (May 12, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## Fye (May 12, 2020)

I'd love to come by if you're accepting visitors


----------



## Arckaniel (May 12, 2020)

Hi I'd like to come over if still open


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 12, 2020)

Could I stop by? I’ll be on in half an hour, so that might be a deal breaker.

Edit: I can be over in 10!


----------



## windloft (May 12, 2020)

Hey, can I swing by please? Feli from Appletop!


----------



## DragonLatios (May 12, 2020)

Can i come if your open?


----------



## PVoil (May 12, 2020)

Me too


----------



## CaptainSavaHoe (May 12, 2020)

Can I please make a trip?


----------



## marshmallowXO (May 12, 2020)

Could my partner and I come over to sell? We only have one trips worth  can tip too!


----------



## morthael (May 12, 2020)

nvm found another island to sell at!


----------



## Lizinvabch (May 12, 2020)

AmantaRae said:


> Naturally I didn't buy this week but I hope someone can benefit!


 can I come by please


----------



## Star Crossing (May 12, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## animal_hunter (May 12, 2020)

Hi can i come?


----------

